# baterias de automoviles consultas sobre posibles soluciones



## Bradymiclos (Mar 4, 2012)

hola tengo un toyota diesel motor grande 4200cc compre una bateria nueva de 120amp funciono 5 meses aproxidamente en un intento de arrancar el auto sono click como q habia un terminal flojo pues mi amigo opto por apretarlo  con su mano y le dimos a probar laMENTABLEMENTE la bateria estallo el andaba unas gafas y suerte no paso a mas que arruinar su ropa era el poste de la bateria negativo fuimos a la tienda y nos dieron otra igual nueva revisaron niveles de carga estaban totalmente normales recomendaron poner terminales nuevos y lo hice a los 3 meses exactamente mismo problema click tocamos el poste negativo y esta caliente decidimos no darle arrancar porque explotaria otra vez revisamos sistemas electrico carga normal la llevamos a la tienda donde me vendieron y dicen que es el carro q el terminal de la bateria negativo esta mas delgado que el del positivo y que internamente esta como despegado o sin hacer contacto el poste negativo me dieron otra bateria nueva despues de pelear con ellos aca las baterias cuestan casi 200 dolares son caras y por eso es mi interes.

q me recomiendan si los electricos dicen q todo esta bien en lo personal siento q cuando pongo el ac hay oscilasion en el marcado de volts del carro no creo q sea normal baja un poquito  sube.

creen que sea bueno cambiar cables postivo y negativo ponerlos mas gruesos y nuevos?
q me recomiendan gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 4, 2012)

- Puede que por momentos se estén produciendo cortocircuitos y eso te recalienta los cables.
- Puede que la batería traiga algún vicio de fabricación.
- Pero lo más probable es que ese recalentamiento se deba a que el borne no hace buen contacto y/o la sección de cable es insuficiente ==> Primero  arreglá/cambiá eso

La explosión ocurre porque al calentar mucho el borne entra en ebullición el electrolito --> va levantando presión --> al darle marcha calienta más todavía --> ropa nueva.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 5, 2012)

coincido con eduardo, en los tres puntos, y me parese que deberias cambiar los cables por unos de mayor seccion, y los bornes..... y de marca de bateria.
por curiosidad, que marca y modelo es???


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 5, 2012)

Además de las soluciones anteriores fijate bien donde terminan los cables. Puede que la fijación al chassis del auto no esté bien hecha. Prueba con un voltímetro entre el polo negativo y chassis, en otro lugar del coche. Enciende las luces altas y si tienes algún voltaje es porque el cable está mal o la conexión está mal. Por allí tiene que estar el problema.


----------



## Sedano (Mar 5, 2012)

Si los cables se calientan será porque hay un consumo de corriente exagerado, tal vez alguna bobina del motor de arranque está en corto y tenga mucho consumo. Los postes o bornes no se calientan porque si.


----------



## santiago61 (Abr 26, 2012)

Hola gente; hago aqui mi pregunta para no abrir un nuevo tema ya que estamos hablando de bateria y de secciones de cable para automotor...

bueno la cosa es asi; estoy por poner un  corta corriente a mi camioneta, por cuestion de seguridad ya que mi  chata tiene sus años y circulo por caminos sinuosos y toda la cosa,aparte la dejo parada por varios dias ,  pienso poner el cortacorriente en el cable negativo de la bateria, voy a  buscar los cables que vienen para las pinzas de las maquinas de soldar  que me dijeron que quiza sean mas economicas que comprar de los comunes  en casas de electricidad, aparte los de maquina de soldar son mas  maleables por tener seccion de filamentos menores y el aislante es muy  bueno por sobre todo por que hay que resistir temperaturas media elevadas por  el lugar donde se ubican (cerca del motor)

Ahora que seccion seria la mas adecuada? 
la original que tiene, aparte de estar muy sulfatada esta muy  dura, tiene un diametro de 12 a 14mm y si compro la misma seccion me dificultaria  instalar el cortacorriente en el torpedo principal de la cabina por ser  de mucha seccion,por lo cual optaria por uno de menor seccion siempre y cuando responda a los requerimientos, para ello me fije en una tabla de AWG que especifica la  carriente maxima admisible para cada seccion, y me dice que un cable AWG  0 de 8,25mm de diametro y 30mm² de seccion , soporta 140A max.
 podre utilizar esta seccion sin problemas?  

Mi camioneta es naftera con gnc, y la bateria que tiene actualmeente es de 85A. 
El cortacorriente es del tipo Universal de 100A para vehículos livianos y pick-ups marca  NOSSO

PD: Aclaro que el cortacorriente  lo accionare cuando el motor NO este en marcha ya que para cortar todo cuando este en movimiento el motor es otro tipo de cortacorriente,con conecciones mas complejas.

desde ya Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2012)

Ummmmm , si vas a alargar los cables , entonces que sean más gruesos che , si o si.

Saludos !


----------



## santiago61 (Abr 26, 2012)

graicias por responder Dosmetros! y mira el cable de negativo de la bateria esta conectado a un punto del block del motor ,de alli tendre que tener en cuenta la distancia de alli al torpedo entre ida y vuelta, por lo cual midiendo  habra 1.5 mts de conductor extra que tendre que agregar adonde esta el punto de masa del motor...no se si me explico, yo tambien pense que iba a a utilizar mas  cable pero, no...

esos 1.5mts afectara en algo??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2012)

Un metro y medio de cable puede significar mucho si no es el adecuado , calculá que durante el arranque circulan alrededor de 300 Amperes.

Calculale la resistencia a tu cable , Googleá la formula , (largo , sección y coeficiente K del cobre)

Y recalculá la sección para tu nuevo largo , ante la duda . . . el más grueso 

Otra opción es dejar el que tenés hasta la llave y de la llave al block , más grueso . . .


----------



## santiago61 (Abr 26, 2012)

El cable original tiene 1m clavado, es de AWG 000 de 85mm² de seccion, para esa longitud me da una resistencia de 0,000203 Ohm

El nuevo cable tendra 2.5mts de AWG 0 de 53.5mm² de seccion, para esa longitud de da una resistencia de 0,000807 Ohm.

Ahora la duda tendre que buscar la resistencia del nuevo cable, similar a la que me da la original de un metro? o sea 0,000203  me hice bolas jejeje


----------



## xavirom (Abr 26, 2012)

Lo que ocurre con frecuencia es que se desueldan los bornes y/o las interconexiones entre vasos, por eso parece que la batería se muere de repente, en realidad se abre el circuito y las explosiones se producen cuando se inflama el gas hidrógeno acumulado en los vasos con la chispa que provoca el falso contacto originado por la mala conexión del borne o el puente. Es un defecto de fabricación de la batería, probá con otra marca.


----------



## analogico (Abr 26, 2012)

santiago61 dijo:


> El cable original tiene 1m clavado, es de AWG 000 de 85mm² de seccion, para esa longitud me da una resistencia de 0,000203 Ohm
> 
> El nuevo cable tendra 2.5mts de AWG 0 de 53.5mm² de seccion, para esa longitud de da una resistencia de 0,000807 Ohm.
> 
> Ahora la duda tendre que buscar la resistencia del nuevo cable, similar a la que me da la original de un metro? o sea 0,000203  me hice bolas jejeje


no puedes cambiar el cable por otro mas delgado

si tu bateria es de 85 ah la corriente de arranque puede llegar hasta 800A por lo que la llave que piensas usar  de 150a


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2012)

Los fabricantes no ponen tanto sobrante de cobre , sino mas bien justito.

La resistencia es de 0,000203 Ohm , si ahora le sumás la de 0,000807 Ohm. ( o sea 4 veces más ) se va a un total de = 0,001010 Ohms , o sea 5 veces más alta , más la resistencia de la llavecita !

Ojo con eso , no te digo que no pueda funcionar , seguramente si funcione , pero deberías saber que si baja un poco la carga de la batería podría ser bastante mas dificil el arranque , sobre todo en invierno.

Calculo que esas llaves pueden "cortar"  100 Amperes , pero que pueden conducir bastante más ya que son fabricadas para este  propósito


----------

